# muck boots VS boggs boots



## ky_longbow (Jul 29, 2008)

ive looked both of these boots over pretty well, i found some camo boggs for half the price of the mucks-----the boggs seems to not be as tall- but for early bow season here ( not swampy) thought they be the better choice---
anyone with any experience with one or the other---??? 
thanks


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a pair of Boggs. Best swamp/water boot I've ever owned. Their like wearing waterproof tennis shoes. 
I liked the fact that the Boggs are completely camo instead of the half style mucks. 
Only draw back to the boggs are heat. They're pretty hot in the summer time. Can't be beat in winter though. 
Half sizes only on those guys, so you'll need the next up. 
If their loose just throw in a insole to tighten it up.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 30, 2008)

*Aren't these cold weather boots?*

In Georgia, I use rubber boots from WalMart that cost me less than $20.
I just need boots that keep the water out and reduce the scent factor.   I could care less about hot boots in September and October.  
During the summer I use them for chores around the house.  Just cleaned up some mildew on one side of the house.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 28, 2009)

where can i find boggs boots with the chaps made on them????


----------

